# Need advice on board Help!!!!



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way I am 5'9" 160 size 11 shoe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a fun board not too stiff not too soft kind of the middle of the road, excells at nothing but does well at everything. Solid choice to progress on.


----------

